# moving day



## bellringer

well tomorrow is moving day, never imagined we would be back together, but things are going great, I even have more control than I ever thought i would have. I am much stronger and i think husband likes it. of course we still have our little arguments, its not perfect, mostly about our son and when he should go to bed. stupid things. but he knows i am the stronger parent and I i need him to back me up when it comes to our son. 



I think his mother is still in denial and hates that we got back together, but that is her problem not ours. she thought while her son was divorced she would have him to herself since she has no life of her own. I just smile when shes around and go on with life as it is. I invite her over and out to dinner with us, she is still his mother. but she cant control what her son does. (believe me she tries) I am gonna be the bigger person as i always am. she is my sons grandmother and will always be in our lives. even my son at 7 says she is a pain, but i tell him she is your grandmother and you have to respect her. when he gets older he can chose to see her if he wants but until then he needs to respect her. as for the other family members they are all happy for us. 



we are settling in, doing the family dinners and being a family again. husband and i are going on dates the weekends and having a great time, like we did before. sometimes I miss the days of being alone when husband picked son up for his days, but now i just take off with my sister to get a break. I cant believe how close we were to divorce one week, I am still kinda resentful towards him for the thousands of dollars ( and i imagine his two attns were expensive) he wasted during the divorce procedings. but he keeps tellng me to not look back just look to our future. thats what we are doing.


----------



## F-102

Ah, some GOOD news, for a change!


----------



## drsparkle

so pleased for you. good luck


----------



## tm84

Congrats and good luck! 
:smthumbup:


----------



## marksaysay

I'm happy that things turned around. In this forum, its nice to see a story with promise sprinkled in with all the turmoil. Hope your days are full of joy and happiness. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Atholk

Awesome!


----------

